# does anyone know any good trout streams im a begginer ?



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

can you please help me find aa trout stream close to my house i am a begginer so i would appreciate it i live in white lake michigan thanks for the help


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm beginning to question the validity of your posts.

When you first came on board, you mentioned looking for sponsors, now you admit being a beginner?

Not many trout streams in your area, other than the Paint.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Amen!!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

In order for that to pay for itself, I would need to cover your truck, boat and jacket with my logo. Even a tattoo for your forehead. I've seen you drink


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I agree. Either a mis-guided youth, or a trouble maker.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Now, is he "mis-guided" because he will be fishing the clinton for skamania this summer or because the other kids didnt let him play with the toys...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Misguided? I don't think so. Unguided would be more fitting. I don't think this is a troublemaker. I think it's a lonely kid looking for a some information and maybe a little companinship, via the web. Of course he came in a bit strong telling us what a great accomplished fisher he is, that's just the way some kids are, he has to build himself up so he feels like we will respond to him. I seem to recall a few months back, there was a negative response to another kid that came around. Yes, kids can be a PITA, but any kid interested in the outdoors deserves our attention, and not by giving him misinformation. Just reading through his posts makes it seem to me that we are being a bit hasty to judge.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

That is what I notice ESOX, but did not know how to respond to that. I tried being nice and was told there are skamania on the clinton. I need to get out there this summer. 

the info you get from the internet is something else!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Your right ESOX. I was just having some fun. I didnt mean any harm towards forcefeed or anyone else. The gig is up. 

Everyone:

There are no skamania in the Clinton. 





But the sturgeon population is second to none!!!


----------



## PIKEonFLYguy (May 5, 2002)

shhhhh.......

There are some nice carp and pike within the area during the summer months.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I agree ESOX! After looking at all the neat fishing equipment, especially the trout stuff anybody would want a sponsor! Set the young man straight.

Speaking of patches.

Willie Joe and Curtis, were driving down the road one day drinking a Bud.
Curtis looks up and says, "Lookiee up thar, Joe...I see a
real po-leese roadblock up ahead..."
"Them Pol-eese mans gonna catch us a drinkin." Curtis says.
"No sir-ee they won't..You do exlaxly like I says. 
Finish yer beer, peel the label offa it and put da bottle unda yer seat.
Now, stick the label on yer farhead." Curtis does exactly as Joe says.
They pull up to the roadblock and stop...with the beer labels sticking to the middle of their foreheads.
The first thing the policeman asks is, "You boys been drinkin'?" 
"No-siree, says Willie Joe.....We're on the patch"!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Mickey, your hilarious...


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Stelmon, you know as well as I do that the skamania
run only happens when the water is muddy and 81
degrees.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

I dont believe any word of the tournament fishing BS. my .o2

o well..good luck for them eyes fellas!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ESOX _
> *...any kid interested in the outdoors deserves our attention, and not by giving him misinformation. Just reading through his posts makes it seem to me that we are being a bit hasty to judge. *



ESOX  I wholeheartedly agree!

Whats the matter lads?

Memories of the Dantheman still burning in your brain?

Once bitten twice shy eh?

Instead of acting like a group of cynical a$$holes, I think it would benefit our sport and this site to help a young person when they ask for guidance. This is a fifteen-year-old boy who is asking a bunch of grown men for help. Sure he stretched the truth when he first joined the site, he just wanted to garner your respect. Do you remember what it was like to be fifteen? Did you always tell the truth? Did you have the courage to approach a group of grown strangers and ask for help? This boy is now admitting to being a beginner and he is coming to us for help, and in return all we can do is belittle him. I dont know much, but I do know that this kind of behavior paints us in a less than positive light. Maybe its time to lighten up and lower our guard a couple of notches. Maybe its time to act like the adults we claim to be. Something to think about anyway.


forcefeed - I hope you haven't given up on us, we can just be a little gun shy some times. Stick around ... we'll get better.

I would suggest doing a forums search on the following streams: Clinton, Paint, Huron at Wixom, and Johnson's Creek or Drain. This site contains a wealth of information and you should be able to find enough to get you started. 

If you have any further questions feel free to email or PM me ... I'm not the greatest fisherman in the world and I don't have the best gear but I like to fish and sometimes even manage to put one or two in the frying pan.


----------



## The Teacher (Mar 4, 2002)

There is no such thing as a misguided youth. More like misguided parents. You should be glad that a 15 year old boy is spending his time talking about the outdoors, rather than talking to his friend about giving you a lawn job, driving drunk or dropping out of school. 

As a teacher, I see young students who want to fit in with adults, yet we pull away from then. So he stretched the truth. Big Deal! 

Forcefeed- Keep asking for help. There are some really good people on the website.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by tubejig _
> *Stelmon, you know as well as I do that the skamania
> run only happens when the water is muddy and 81
> degrees. *


Man, we better start keeping are mouths shut


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I am not sure I need a morality lesson today. Try me tomorrow.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

forcefeedfishingteam

If ya ever wanna go fishing and need some guidence...PM me!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I AGREE 100% with bowdad.


> Instead of acting like a group of cynical a$$holes, I think it would benefit our sport and this site to help a young person when they ask for guidance.


----------

